# Stubblefield Crappie



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Took the kids to Stubblefield this am walked the banks with minnows.
Fished for 3 hours or so ended up with 8 crappie of which 7 were keepers
all around 12 in. Bite was slow till around noon then they turned on for a few minutes. Fish were caught in the main channel but were very shallow 2 to 3 ft deep. Forgot the camera so don't have any pics.Saw Mattsfishin he said he had caught some whites but didn't say how many. Nice morning to be out and about might try it again tomorrow.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Great post! I knew they should be heading into the shallows with this great weather we have seen. Heading out Monday morning to check a few shallows and see how the bite is. Not too long from now and we should see limits within the next two weeks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG Fishnnut, how many did you catch and how many did the boys catch?


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

We don't need to go there :slimer:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

It was a team effort, right FN?


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Team effort is right
and I was the Cheerleader!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

FN, I was not trying to be rude but I did not recognize you guys yesterday and I was trying to get my boat loaded and out of the ramp area. There was a lot of boats catchin crappie on minnows on the other side from where ya'll were at. I caught some whites that were 2.5 and 2.6 lbs each. It was a nice day but I can't wait to get my boat back where I can fish and not be limited to one area. I did ok for being limited.

Matt


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't know that much of Stubblefield was accessible from the banks. I'll bet your little ones still had a blast walking the shoreline fishing!


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Glad the little ones got to out fish dad! Always makes the day better.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

WD Fishing, and myself, were there as well. Two big perch, Two LMB, One Large White Bass, One nice Crappie, and a lot of bait stealers. Water was really murky and low. We did see one guy with Thirteen Crappie, and I'm sure there were a few caught off the bridge. It'll get better...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Hows that launch up there off the side of the road?? Ive launched there before but I know the lakes down a couple feet? Was gonna launch my 18' xpress there this weekend


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Lookin down at the mud hole , stay to the right. Then cut the trailer back towards the bridge. Almost as if you were about to miss the water and come in at an angle. You can launch but then you will need the trollin motor to get you over to the channel.

Matt


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks.

Sometimes I run up there from Cagle but Ive never done it in this boat with the lake at this level


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Went back today had 12 with only one throw back
1 16" LMB all fish on minnows fished around 2' deep


----------

